# Whatever you do (bikepacking), don't do this....



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

Monk Found Wandering Naked After Eating Hallucinogenic Berries, Getting Lost | NBC4 Washington

The naked man a hiker found wandering in a German forest was a monk who had accidentally eaten poisonous berries, according to a German news report.

A hiker called police in Unterwössen, a Bavarian town right near the Austrian border, after he spotted the naked, scraped-up man staggering around in the woods, German tabloid TZ reported (link in German).

The mysterious man declined the do-gooder hiker's help, but when police came they found him disoriented and cold and hospitalized him.

It was discovered there that the man was a monk from a nearby town, Traunstein, on a camping trip by bicycle, according to TZ.

After accidentally eating poisonous berries, he had had hallucinations and partial paralysis, wandered offand couldn't find his way back to his tent. it wasn't clear why he wound up naked.

The monk survived without any serious health problems, and police credited the hiker who found him with helping to ensure he didn't suffer any more than he did.


----------



## janowitz (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, thats insane. Take care out there...


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Crazy monk!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmmm. The old "poisonous berries made me do it" excuse.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone needs to get that man a Red Bull sponsorship ASAP!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Have a nice trip:thumbsup:

Woody


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> Hmmmm. The old "poisonous berries made me do it" excuse.


HA! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

yep, it's that time of year (in the northern hemisphere) for magic mushroom hunting.


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Some tips If you are going on a hike or an expedition, carry a book with the names, pictures and descriptions of berries. This way you'll know which berry you are looking at.

____________________________

it's all here :Sedona restaurants l Cathedral Rock


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesnt sound like a fun day and I think hes taking his disguise too seriously for a teddy bears picnic


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmm....could be an emerging self-supported bikepacking race here. Start from your house. Ride to the wrong side of the tracks. Purchase and ingest LSD. 1st person to successfully make it back to their house wins.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

stevland said:


> Hmmm....could be an emerging self-supported bikepacking race here. Start from your house. Ride to the wrong side of the tracks. Purchase and ingest LSD. 1st person to successfully make it back to their house wins.


But once the secrets of the universe are revealed, returning home would be utterly pointless. Instead, whoever first merges with the star beams is the winner!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Next on Oprah: Naked Monk gives his side of the berry tale.

I wonder how long this will take before you start hearing about teenagers getting high off poisonous berries.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

This is a good example that proves. You just can wander about without knowing the area that you traveling. Some basic survival skills can come in handy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If the berries excuse doesn't work, stripping naked is often the last thing a hypothermic person does before dying. As I understand it, this occurs because of a combination of hypothermia affecting your decision-making, and feeling hot from your body's attempts to save your core and sacrifice your limbs.

Good tip Montana (OP) :thumbsup:


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Perhaps he swallowed Bare ees :eekster:

Being a religious man and all was he riding a cross bike???


----------

